# Toro wheel-to-axle bolts



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello all,
Toro 1128 OXE 38650 New 11/2005 46 hours

Does anyone know why they use these little spacers on the wheel-to-axle bolts? They are between the nut and the wheel hub:


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

That is strange. Does the spacer prevent you from possibly over tightening the bolt and pinching the rim onto the axle?


----------



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

Shryp said:


> That is strange. Does the spacer prevent you from possibly over tightening the bolt and pinching the rim onto the axle?


I cant see how. They are just little cylindrical spacers about 1/4" long:


----------



## kzhorse (Dec 25, 2012)

Are you sure they are origional? they may have been replaced somewhere along the line and whoever did got the wrong length bolts.

Scott


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

that looks like a murray style shear pin spacer. used on most murray built blowers and craftsmans


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't know but I'd rip them out, wax up and protect those wheels and get two clip pins to secure the wheels.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Nope that is Original....part # 29 
108-2975 SCREW-HH


Click here: OEM Parts


I would get Quick clips as well but maybe Toro requires those...anyone???


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Correction to precvious post:

Nope that is Original....part # 29 
108-2975 SCREW-HH
oppps also parts #41 which is the part you are talking about called... 
55-9370 SPACER-BLADE, ROTOR

and part #4... 3296-42

NUT-LOCK, NI



Click here: OEM Parts


----------



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

Guys, 
Thanks for the input. The bolts, spacers, and locknuts in my first pic are original parts. Toro does not use special 'shear pins' on this machine. I think those spacers are used because with the length of the bolts they used (1/4-20 x 2" long) the unthreaded portion could end up sticking thru the wheel hub so that the nut would bottom before the bolt tightened. You would think they would just have used a shorter bolt. Anyway I cleaned up the axle shafts and I replaced those original rusty bolts with new stainless bolts, washers, and locknuts:


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22 (Nov 27, 2012)

Are those new stainless bolts threaded all the way????

How did you clean your rims??


----------



## paul78zephyr (Feb 15, 2013)

Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Are those new stainless bolts threaded all the way????
> 
> How did you clean your rims??


The bolts are only partially threaded - exactly like the old ones were. 

The wheels were covered mostly with dirt and rust-splatter from those rusty bolts. Most of it wiped off with a cloth/elbow grease. I did use a little bit of brake cleaning solvent.


----------

